# Foothills Orchid Show 2011



## eggshells (Oct 20, 2011)

I went there! and took pictures for all of you to see!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627940933288/


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing -- it looks like a great show with lots of varieties of orchids.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 21, 2011)

Real nice show!

Paphman910


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 21, 2011)

A lot of great plants there!!!! I esp. liked the sanderianas !!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice show!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2011)

Lots of beauties!!! Than kyuo for showing!!!


----------



## slippertalker (Oct 21, 2011)

It was a good show, we had 14 nominations and 3 AOS awards were granted.
The Society is a great group and did a fine job of organizing the events including a banquet in the evening. Thanks to everyone involved!


----------



## toddybear (Oct 21, 2011)

Been there, saw it! It was a great show...went home with 12 new plants including 4 paphs...Sugar Suite, Snow Squall, China Doll (my 4th hangianum hybrid) and P. superbiens.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 21, 2011)

toddybear said:


> Been there, saw it! It was a great show...went home with 12 new plants including 4 paphs...Sugar Suite, Snow Squall, China Doll (my 4th hangianum hybrid) and P. superbiens.



I went home with 14 paphs.

3 stonei
2 roths
4 adductums (one is for my friend paphman910)
1 malipoense
1 spicerianum
1 henryanum
1 delenatii alba
1 micranthum var eburneum


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 21, 2011)

I was there too! Worked the show all weekend. The last picture on your second page is my display. Named Home Depot phals mounted on a log....

Great photos!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 21, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> I was there too! Worked the show all weekend. The last picture on your second page is my display. Named Home Depot phals mounted on a log....
> 
> Great photos!



Nice display. That one caught my eye. Too bad I didn't meet any STers. I was overwhelmed that time. Lots of things to see. And spent a lot of time at the plant sale section.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 21, 2011)

I came home with 16 orchids. 12 catts, 2 tolumnias and 2 cynodes/cycnoches crosses. Nary a slipper. 

Visited with Toddybear at the show and met Slippertalker at our banquet. It was a great show.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing and good purchases.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 22, 2011)

nice pics!


----------



## Justin (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks for posting, looks like it was a great show.


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice list of additions. P. micranthum eburneum is a favorite of mine.


----------

